# First time



## boakie (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

My husband and I are going to CERAM in September to starting our first IVF cycle, has anyone or does anyone know of cases where it was successful first time for them

Please let me know

Thanks Bec


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Dear Boakie

Welcome to abroadies.  There are loads of Ceram first time success stories - Holly and Jennifer to name but two - and they both are pregnant with twins.  I was unfortunately not succesful the first time but am going back in August to try again .... at least we can wait together!!!!

Come and join us on the abroadies thread - lots of people there at Ceram at the moment; going to ceram or been - and you will be in good company.  

Wishing you lots of luck on your journey.


----------



## boakie (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for this I am really excited and nervous about going as I dont know what to expect here's hoping


----------



## crusoe (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi Bec
welcome to abroadies.
Good news you are going to Ceram - you will be in good hand there.
As Safarigirl says there are several ladies who were successful after their first treatment at Ceram (or another Spanish clinic) but others have had sad histories of negative cycles at home and abroad.
I don't want to sound negative  - just realistic. Success rates may depend on the cause of infertility and whether you are using your own or donor eggs. There are so many variables!
I also believe there is an element of luck involved and that IVF is a bit of a numbers game. Staying positive is important and even a negative cycle doesn't mean it will never ever work. (lots of ladies here will tell you that and I am depending on it!)
You will get plenty of help and support here and here's hoping you are successful first time.
Love crusoe


----------

